# baling oat hay with too many issues



## lbtbison (Jun 11, 2015)

I have about thirty acres of oats top be put up as hay, using a 570 nh baler. The problem is, with the doors just about closed and the hydro tension punched way up, I can't make a tight, dense Bale. They look good on the ground but as soon as the stacker tries to pick them up, they fold. 
We use a macdon mower conditioner and nh bar rake with the 570.
Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have any wedges in the chamber? Are you getting both sides of the chamber filled evenly? At what moisture are you baling?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like maybe the hay has gotten too dry and slick to make a solid bale. Maybe try baling late in the evening or early in the morning to get some dew moisture and see if that helps.


----------



## lbtbison (Jun 11, 2015)

As I bale, I check the moisture and it comes to 12/16% moisture. I am thinking of picking up a couple more wedges to bolt in the to the case to try and see if that would bring up the density a bit. a couple years ago we had great shape and density bales but also had an issue when it came to the stack, loading onto a customers truck we found a few sections that had a slight amount of mold.

I just need to hold off all other emergencies until the oats are baled so we get onto baling when the moisture is perfect.

Any other suggestions, Hay is a hobby in between the bison and shade trees for the wholesale market.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My advice is to never raise oat hay again. Not only is it difficult to stack it attracts rain storms which delays cutting so that it heads out. Then after struggling to bale and stack it you will be providing mice nourishment. As you might tell I have had nearly the exact experiences as you with small bale oat hay. I haven't tried it in my big square baler and am avoiding it.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

lbtbison said:


> As I bale, I check the moisture and it comes to 12/16% moisture. I am thinking of picking up a couple more wedges to bolt in the to the case to try and see if that would bring up the density a bit. a couple years ago we had great shape and density bales but also had an issue when it came to the stack, loading onto a customers truck we found a few sections that had a slight amount of mold.
> I just need to hold off all other emergencies until the oats are baled so we get onto baling when the moisture is perfect.
> Any other suggestions, Hay is a hobby in between the bison and shade trees for the wholesale market.


 12-16% moisture doesn't sound too dry.......like you mentioned adding more hay wedges would be my next step. On your hydraulic tension gauge what pressure does it show your running?


----------

